# I Must Vent!!!



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello everyone....

Warning..... i am about to vent..... and i thank all of you who are listening out there even if you dont care!!! lol...

Now..... my car..... my lovely 'Scarlett' 1974 Datsun 260z all original..... is the non reptile apple of my eye....

For 5 years i had searched for her.... a 260 in her condition and i had seen some pearlers and i finally found her and shes perfect.... well for a 33 year old car she is.... she has 82K on the clock (she is a retired rally car from wa and has been in a garage for 14yrs and hadnt been taken out)...

So i expect things to go wrong with her and i had budgetted for this.... so i'm not whinging about having to fix her because i knew what i was goin to be in for.... its the quality and pride of work i am peeved about....

I work for holden in PR so i have seen the worst of it which is why i dont let my mechanics work on my car.... a word of warning to all you guys that are buying brand new cars.... to keep your warranty you must have ur vechicle serviced with the dealership u bought it from..... but i tell you now just go without.... go get a mechanic u can trust because our guys are totally hopeless and in our workshop we have no one with more than 2yrs experience out of an apprenticeship so just have a think about the experience level of the ppl you are trusting ur brand new car with....

Anyway thats not my point..... sorry

In the last month i have had alot of work done to get her in pristine condition as we are goin on a long trip up to the tablelands tommorrow....

I have had her into my mechanics for a service..... only to get her back and the next morning she owuldnt start for 20mins!!!! took her back and some moron apprentice played iwth my distributor and screwed all my timing...... 

I had her headlights fixed last week.... and was charged 55 bucks to put a signal dianostic through her to check that everything was fine..... and hse got the A+ and i was told my motherboard power supply was perfect.... well yesterday she has no tailights, dash lights, brake lights or parkers.... and i checked her over with our hand held signal kit and guess what.... her motherboard thingy is dead..... hmmmmm so much for my diagnostic....

I took her a carby place on monday to have them rebuilt paid out the bum for it and guess what.... i drive her away and before i even get to the first intersection shes back firing because of too much fuel....

I'm sure this has happened to everyone.... my problem is not that i have had to have this work done to her.... its that no one seems to ever double check anymore....

Why is it so hard to take five minutes and take her for a drive and go 'hmmm that bit we looked at isnt actually working properly yet how about we fix it before we charge the customer and make them come back cos we didnt actually fix it'....... just a thought....

And i knwo we have a skills shortage and im not even gonna get into that...

But as you would imagine I am peeved because this part will not be here in time for me to leave for the tablelands at 4am tomorrow morning.... 

Sorry for the long winded post.... if u could post ur car troubles up as well maybe i wouldnt feel so bad.... :evil:


----------



## Bryony (Apr 26, 2007)

Dont you wish it was legal to slap some people?


----------



## Troy 1000 (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought it was standard that a car was taken for a test drive, after work was completed. Sounds like you had some incompetant fools working on your vehicle.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

it is apparently standard.... although ive been talkin to our workshop manager and he says that alot of ppl cant do it anymore because of the skills shortage..... im not blaming my actual mechanic he fixed the prob with the distributor and timing asap at no charge and my next service is free..... but it still makes u wanna slap someone.... yes i wish bryony!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

oh yeah and these ppl that have been owrking on her i chose because out of all the ppl i have rang they were the only ones that actually knew what she was..... makes u want to become a mechanic and autoelectrician just so u can work on ur own car!!!!


----------



## kullafullsnake (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah i can relate about non testing, i took my 2 stroke 500cc motorcycle to the motorbike shop for a new ignition coil to be fitted, the bike was in the shop for 2 weeks whilst waiting for a part which i was told only had to come from melbourne, i later found out it was actually from japan it came from,so i got a phone call they said we have fitted your brand new coil and the bike is ready to be picked up, i got charged $200 bucks for coil $38 bucks for a mechanic to fit it,and $13 storage, can you believe that it`s a dollar a day for storage, i finally got the bike on a trailer drove 1 1/2 hours to where the other boys where for a day ride, i started my bike started no problem rode it for 1 hour only 1 hour it cuttout with backfire grrrrrrr 2 motorcyle mechanics where on the ride they said it was electrical,grrr i travelled back home and waited untill monday as it was a weekend ride,i didnt even ring them i took my bike back to them and some goose didn`t check the timing,the pulsar coil in my magneto got fryed in the process grrrr $300 more dollars i wasnt impressed,


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds about as fun as the time I decided to get an auto serviced. I made it out of Brisbane heading to a Bundaberg car show, got 3/4 of the way there, and after taking off from a service station I successfully blew out 1 & 2nd in an auto that was supposedly "running like a dream"  I've been reluctant to ever service an automatic again after that :lol: Thankfully I've found a brilliant transmission specialist not too far from my work who I'd trust with anything! (Too bad my new car is a manual )


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

yeay its not only me!!! sorry dude that must have sucked....


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, Mechanics and Dentists, two professions we can't do without and two professions you just can't fully trust.

(Disclamer - Based on personal experience only, not meant to offend or enrage.)


----------



## nickamon (Apr 26, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> Ahhhh, Mechanics and Dentists, two professions we can't do without and two professions you just can't fully trust.
> 
> (Disclamer - Based on personal experience only, not meant to offend or enrage.)


 
Hhhhmmm, never had a problem with dentists, but add real estate agents to the "can't live with them, can't kill them" list.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG where do I start - got a VH commodore in almost mint condition the only thing to fix was the starter - so I went to the auto elec and he said sorry mate no new starts o here at the moment but this second hand one will be fine (ok so it wasn't ) three starters motors later I got a new one which work fine for a week.
I then went to a mechanic who said he could fix it by changing the drive plate (he also told me a fix price) well two hundred over the fix price I got it back new drive plate - two weeks later it wouldn't turn over again  Ok third place finally found someone who know what was going on (the spacer in the drive plate was worn) new drive plate reco the new starter.
Then next problem two weeks later car was running ruff - new cam and lifters this time - picked the car up just on closing time - the car wouldn't start 
They got it going and I drove home at 10kmh  they then had to come out to my place and fix it - I was sent a bill for this which was never paid 
Now ever part under the car is new and I don't need the car anymore and is up for sale for a $1000.00 if anyone wants a car they will never need to spend any money on again for years apart for Reg etc


----------



## Magpie (Apr 26, 2007)

We owned a Hyundai Lantra Sportswagon from new, all services done by the book. 
At about 30,000km we sold it to my folks, who took it to Ultratune or someone for a full checkover as they were driving back across the Nullabor with it.
Flat tire on the way, no worries it has a spare.
Tire won't come off.
RAC called, needed a large "helper bar" to get the tire off, it still had the original locktite from the factory in korea or wherever they are made.
No one, in all the cars history had taken a wheel off to check the brakes


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

starting to feel better that its not only me this is happening to..... pray for my darling scarlett and whatever knobski is working on her now.... HAVE HER READY FOR MY DIRTY WEEKEND!!! lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR...... i just called up.... it got the better of me.... my other half was gonna look after the checking and picking up for me...... but she was booked in to be looked at at 7.30 this morning and its now 12.45 and no one has even looked at her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :x :evil: ..... looks like no beautiful car driving up to the tablelands for a dirty weekend with my other half......... someone will pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 26, 2007)

You could always rent-a-thrash?
Mini Cooper?


----------



## falconboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> OMG where do I start - got a VH commodore in almost mint condition.....and I don't need the car anymore and is up for sale for a $1000.00 if anyone wants a car they will never need to spend any money on again for years apart for Reg etc



If its a 5 litre and not rusty, I'll take it. :lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

its ok we have another car... andy has an RX7 but i get motion sick so its better for me to drive or im gonna ruin his interior lol.... fingers crossed...


----------



## Earthling (Apr 26, 2007)

I cant feel the pain as i own an 'ol 92 Hilux 4x diesel which just keeps going and going and going and going and going and going and going....you get the picture.

Worst car though was a......Lada...always something going wrong. Absolute poo.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 26, 2007)

i used to have a 84 model hilux diesel 4wd , brilliant car, till i let it run out of oil.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 26, 2007)

cars are for chumps....

morotcycle baby!!!! and scooters too....

$15 a fortnight, driving to and from work and scool everyday (i work and study full time)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

keep ur crotch rocket.... ill have my beautiful piece of motoring history and not get bugs in my face while im at it lol....


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 26, 2007)

falconboy said:


> If its a 5 litre and not rusty, I'll take it. :lol:



No sorry it's a 202 blue
I have my 90 Hilux rn85 22r dual fuel lpg manual now to play with  
Anyone got any 88 - 97 Hilux parts for sale?


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Bought a 2003 Holden Barina nearly 2 yrs ago. At 60,000ks all wheel bearings had to be replaced. CV joints and boots have stuffed up and been replaced. Then the gear linkages had to be replaced because we lost nearly all the gears. Now Dave has hit a Hare, and it has hit the airconditioner condenser which has pushed back on the gas pipe(all gas has leaked out), which has pushed back on radiator which now has a slight leak. Just as well we have Comprehensive Insurance, and also bought an extended Warranty. Darn plastic cars. Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 26, 2007)

Earthling said:


> I cant feel the pain as i own an 'ol 92 Hilux 4x diesel which just keeps going and going and going and going and going and going and going....you get the picture.
> 
> Worst car though was a......Lada...always something going wrong. Absolute poo.


 
Hahahaha I used to drive a Lada Niva, They sure are crap but a hell of a lot of fun to drive! I used to take it off road anywhere! 

p.s


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 26, 2007)

I drive a tow truck for a living so lve seen lots of horror stories . Lots of light plane pilots dont like to be the first to take one up after it has been serviced . Its not always the mechanics fault , if something is on the way out moving it around [ during service ] will hurry it up . lf you are going to drive an old car [ l do ] you should invest in a manual , some tools and some basic training . Not only will it save you money but girls that can fix cars are very hot .


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

For starters you DON'T have to get your car serviced at the dealer you bought it from to keep your warranty, I owned a workshop and was authorised to service new cars and keep their warranty valid and many other shops do too, Ultra tune is just one I can think of. That is such poo and Dealers want you to beleive that but it is nonesense!!!! Second 260z having a motherboard that can be checked with a diagnostic tool????? Someone is pulling your leg!!! Thirdly carby motors backfire due to being lean, not rich or it can be due to ignition timing.


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

kullafullsnake said:


> ,i didnt even ring them i took my bike back to them and some goose didn`t check the timing,the pulsar coil in my magneto got fryed in the process grrrr $300 more dollars i wasnt impressed,



Replacing the coil will not effect the timing at all nor should the timing fry the magneto, sounds like they misdiagnosed the problem in the first place and covered their own bums, I think the magneto sounds like it was the main problem but they wanted to charge you for both, I don't think you needed a new coil but they didn't want to tell you that.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

firstly adam.... when your warrenty is done by harrier which ours is up here in townsville YES you do have to have ur car serviced by the dealer.... dude this is my job....

Secondly her electrics have been totally replaced before i got her when the uprade to the foot pedal high beam switch was installed.... making the motherboard power supply thingy new in 2005.

Thirdly cars also back fire when they are running too rich.... as the choke had accidently been hooked up to both the carbys rather than just the one which had her running perfectly....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

also if you are financed through GMAC you can actually be fined through GMAC for not having your car serviced/losing ur warranty etc....


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 26, 2007)

Who's getting the popcorn?


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

If you are refering to brand new car warranties, I will stand by what I have said, I only closed my shop last year.
Secondly your car still doesn't have a motherboard, it may have a fuse box but no motherboard.
Thirdly cars simply DON'T backfire if they are too rich. 20 years of being a mechanis tells me this, so I do know what I am talking about this time.


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

End of discussion.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> I drive a tow truck for a living so lve seen lots of horror stories . Lots of light plane pilots dont like to be the first to take one up after it has been serviced . Its not always the mechanics fault , if something is on the way out moving it around [ during service ] will hurry it up . lf you are going to drive an old car [ l do ] you should invest in a manual , some tools and some basic training . Not only will it save you money but girls that can fix cars are very hot .


 
I finally found a manual that didnt have pages ripped out or wasn't written in a foreign language and it was in the mail on tuesday lol....

I can do normal things, change sparkies, change oil and filters etc but when it comes to the big stuff i get a bit scared.... dont want ot break her..... although everyone else seems to be doing a good job!!! lol


----------



## tan (Apr 26, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> Who's getting the popcorn?


 
Me!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

*bangs head against wall* perhaps im not using the right terminology the thing that powers the whole car not the distributor...

*bangs head against wall again* here in townsville no one else is an approved repairer with a harrier/gmac new car warranty.... therefore you cannot get ur car serviced anywhere else and then expect ur warranty claim to go through for ur cupholder or torn seat etc...

Adam take my car for a drive with the choke out and tell me that getting too much fuel doesnt back fire your car..... it'll take you 20mins to get down the street.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Soooo, we've completely paid off our car now(loan was through St. George Finance), are we allowed to use another repairer other than the car yard that we bought the car through? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

when i said motherboard i didnt mean like a computer obviously cos she does not have one which is why she should be so easy to work on...... i meant ur actual power supply box thing that runs all the wires out of it..... and they used the same thing that i do that little yellow machine with two wires and needles coming out of it to check the power charge/signal etc.....

And Tony Ireland Holden Townsville, Cairns & Charters Towers use Harrier New & Used Car Warranty which not all dealerships use....


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

You might very well be right about Townsville having no other repairers authorised, but you can get your car serviced elsewhere in towns that have authorised shops, the condition is that all repairs and services MUST use genuine parts and oils and all warranty repairs to be carried out by the dealer. I used to be approved for Holden,Honda,Mitsubishi,Ford,Hyundai,Toyota and many more, I also carried out many services on these makes and stamped their warranty books with no problems.
Mayhap I should take your car for a dive, then you will get the correct diagnosis, as I don't lie to women because I want to get more money out og them, that is why my shop made plenty of money, I don't lie to my customers.
That little thingy is a multi-meter.
Yes rodent rancher you could have used an authorised repair shop even before you paid the loan out. Dealers always try to make you go back to them and there is never any need to.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

rodentrancher said:


> Soooo, we've completely paid off our car now(loan was through St. George Finance), are we allowed to use another repairer other than the car yard that we bought the car through? Cheers Cheryl


 
Once your 3yr warranty runs out whether you have finance on it or not you can take it to another repairer..... although if the three years or whatever your warranty companys standard is then no.... well you can but you could void your warranty.... this is only with the warranty company we use..... hope thats of some help cheryl


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

You DON'T have to use the original dealer, this is bull!!!!!!!! You can use ANY mechanic as long as they are authorised from the car company!!!!!!!!!!
Read my post above!!!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok thanks for the advice, I will pass it on to Dave. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

i agree with u there adam that you dont need to take ur car back to a dealer.... but just dont come whinging to me when i wont take ur warranty claim because you havent fulfilled your end of the warranty terms and conditions..... 

*And i would advise you as i did on my original post not to take your cars to dealers workshops as dealers are only interested in the bottom line which means firing apprentices once they have finished thier apprenticeship and then getting more apprentices from vietnam that are about as useful as an ipod to a snake....*


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok Adam, I've taken that on board. Thanks


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

adam chill.... cheryl find out which company ur warranty is with and find out who are thier other authorised repairers as IN MY EXPERIENCE IN THE DEALERSHIP I WORK AT the advice i have given is correct.


----------



## benson (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe they mean HEAPS of dealers offer extended warranty!!! When you read the FINE-PRINT, with these type of warranty's, they do MAKE you come back to them!!!! 
I would NEVER use this type of warranty!!!

PS Both hubby AND me are auto electricians. You guys need to get someone you can trust!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

benson i would pay u to come and look at my car right now feel like a holiday to nth qld??? lol.... sick of idiots.... considering she should be relatively easy to work on....


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah chill out a bit mate? Just wanted a few more opinions that's all. Please don't get angry. Thanks Cheryl


----------



## benson (Apr 26, 2007)

So sorry, we would LOVE to, but its hard when you work 6 days a week, 51 weeks a year!!!
And we have been in business nearly 26 years!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

cheryl was that directed at me or adam???? weve both got our angry pants on today i think....

PLEASE TAKE A HOLIDAY BENSON...... and is $1500 for a total rewire of an non turbo model 83 series 2 (very last of series 2) mazda rx7 a bit steep or a good price????


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just asking Adam not to get too angry. I didn't mean to stir the pot ok? Just asking about something I don't really understand. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

no cheryl fire away i didnt mean to sound like i was attacking you.... im happy to help do u mind me asking what warranty company you are with???


----------



## benson (Apr 26, 2007)

Why does it need a total rewire???
And are they buying a new harness, or just making their own?????


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont know much about andys car.... but the bloke has just 'fixed' mine.... she has all her lights but her dash lights..... but arent the dash lights on the same fuse/line as the parkers??? and hes said i need a total rewire as well because of water damage.... the guy i bought it off did wire it himself i forgot to tell you in the pm i sent.....


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

I will have to go and look at the warranty paperwork swingo. Dave is away working at Pt. Augusta for a couple of weeks, and I was just wondering why we keep having to take the Barina back to where we bought it, that's all. Will have a search through the Filing Cabinet and get back to you later. PS. I did get some quotes from other car repairers for a major Warranty Service when the Timing thingo(?) had to be replaced, and found that the place we bought the car from was heaps cheaper(by about $500). So there you go eh? Pays to shop around I guess??


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 26, 2007)

my wittle 74 escort used to randomly lose lights in different areas of the car when it was wet =)
now i know why someone had tied a plastic bag around the fuses :-|
I loved my wittle escort and if my brother had of ever finished it off i woulda been over the moon.
As it went though he didn't so i sold him, and got myself a new car, that i am now terrified is being screwed over by the dealers =) I guess it's useless trying to sleep at night where cars are concerned.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 26, 2007)

sometimes it feels like you cant win!!!

last year i had a number of things go on my car 1 after the other.... seems everytime i fixed something the next weakest link in the line went! it makes sense, but it annoys you!!!

i fix nearly everything on my car myself so i know it gets done properly!!!

the 1 thing i didnt attempt was replacing the waterpump, but thats only because i really couldnt be bothered! and was easier to pay someone to do it!

however when i did pay someone to do it, the job got done quickly, cheaply and to a good standard.... BUT.... when i got it back they told me that there was 3 small coolant hoses under the plenum that needed changing because they were the next weakest link and were already leaking.... they quoted me $400 for the hoses and $250 to fit them as it was a hard job and the inlet manifold and plenum had to come out to gain access to the hoses to replace them.... i told them to get stuffed.... rang nissan, got a quote of $120 for the "1" hose (there is only 1, not 3 like the mechanic said) but i still told them not to worry ordering them in till i checked it out for myself to see if it needed it.....

so i did check it all out myself..... guess what the hose looked perfect! no leaks, no sign of any previous leaks, or anything that even looked like it could start leaking.....

over 12 months later and it still looks perfect!!! and have not even used a drop of coolant!

glad i didnt give them my $650!!!!! thats a whole lot of money thats better off in my pocket!!!!

i can pretty much guarantee that they wanted to pocket my money and not do a thing to the car!!!!

[end rant here]


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Ummm? What is a Plenum??Sorry, but this a girl question. Have never heard of that?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 26, 2007)

the plenum is a chamber, located between the throttle body and the runners of an intake manifold, used to distribute the intake charge (air) evenly.....
so it disperses an even amount into all cylinders.....

if that makes sense... 

EDIT: You'll only find them on Fuel Injected cars too!


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 26, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> ....HAVE HER READY FOR MY DIRTY WEEKEND!!! lol


hahahahaha what? Sounds like fun. 
Heh... my car story... I paid over $4500 for my very first crapbox called Gizmo which had a racing stripe and only after a year of driving it, it finally died beyond worthy repair and all I got for it was $50 from Pick and payless. *sigh*


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Ummm?? I'm still a girl, and I still don't understand. Sorry. Will ask Dave about it when he gets home for the weekend ok? Thanks anyway. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## andyh (Apr 26, 2007)

I took my harley in for a tune up and by the time they finished it cost me $1200, I picked it up, it started and ran fine, took off and it pooped itself 300m down the road!!!!
While I was waiting for them to come and get it I read the invoice properly, they had actually taken it on 5 test rides through the Adelaide hills for 2 to 3 hours each time and charged ME $60 an hour for the privelage!!! AND it still isnt running right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gee im glad im a mechanic and work at a dealership, dont have any problems lol. Except you never get paid enough :lol:


----------



## Adam (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats why I left dealerships mate and opened my own shop.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 27, 2007)

andyh said:


> I took my harley in for a tune up and by the time they finished it cost me $1200, I picked it up, it started and ran fine, took off and it pooped itself 300m down the road!!!!
> While I was waiting for them to come and get it I read the invoice properly, they had actually taken it on 5 test rides through the Adelaide hills for 2 to 3 hours each time and charged ME $60 an hour for the privelage!!! AND it still isnt running right!!!!!!!!!!


nice :shock:


----------



## Chimera (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to have not had any trouble with my new Lancer (touch wood) but have just spent the day replacing the rear door window because some little (expletive deleted) decided he wanted my work laptop more then I did.

In all including tint $270 and about an hours work on my part (I'm really no mechanic  )

(Many many expletives deleted) what an inconvenience


----------



## deisel (Apr 27, 2007)

best thing you all should do a basic mechanics course and fix the problem yourself i do all the work on my bikes and cars myself. the last thing i did was a fuel pump on my bike the bike shop wanted 1200.00 bucks to do it i did it myself for 280.00 bucks basic services are not that difficult doing brakes are easy just take your time when learning


----------



## andyh (Apr 27, 2007)

I do most of the work on my other bikes and cars myself, but I like to put the harley in the hands of an expert, my usual mechanic was busy and I learnt an expensive lesson in patience!!!


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 27, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> oh yeah and these ppl that have been owrking on her i chose because out of all the ppl i have rang they were the only ones that actually knew what she was..... makes u want to become a mechanic and autoelectrician just so u can work on ur own car!!!!


 
I hear ya loud and clear, and please PM me with the details of who you went to so I know not to let them touch MY BABY!

My Girl isn't as old as yours (she turns 20 this year) and she sure isn't as flash as yours, but she is my pride and joy. She was our first car and will only ever be my only car. I have been her for just on 4 years and this town sucks bottom big time when it comes to mechanics.
We service our car, we don't take her to the mechanic unless there is something drastically wrong, and we do that only because we have to not because we want to.
I'm more mechanically minded that my boyfriend but I have to tell him what to say cause they think they can rip off the chick!

Any good honest mechanics looking for a job.....move to Townsville. Start up in you back yard and work up from there. A legit Mechanic would make a killing in Townsville, cause people would have someone to refer their mates too!!!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 27, 2007)

Manda1032 said:


> Any good honest mechanics looking for a job.....move to Townsville. Start up in you back yard and work up from there. A legit Mechanic would make a killing in Townsville, cause people would have someone to refer their mates too!!!


 

There's been a mob up here advertising regularly for the last 3 months for a good mechanic.
I'm quite capable of doing most service items myself, my first 10 cars none cost more than $750. There's a diference between "can" and "want to".


----------



## Fester (Apr 27, 2007)

I had an experience with a well known dealership here in Adelaide recently. Every time you put the car in for a service on the invoice is "windshield washer fluid", $2.80. I also knew that they were "supposed" to do a tyre rotation too. Well, I put a bit of insulating tape just over the windshield washer bottle cap. I also marked the tyres. Guess what? The invoice had it all itemised, $2.80 for the fluid, $56 for rotating the tyres. Guess what, the tape was in the same position and the tyre markings were exactly the same!! When I challenged it the claim was they had new people on the job and didn't know the procedure. They didn't know the procedure, but they are working on my near new vehicle!! How many other people are they doing this to? Nice little money spinner for doing nothing! I am afraid I just don't trust "most" motor mechanics.


----------

